# The Crooked Cottage - May 2012



## Lara (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first one on here but have done a few splores. And as someone recently said to me everything has to start somewhere!

It took me months of research to find it and i actually didn't believe i had till i was standing outside! From what i can work out on the planing permissions, it has now been given the go ahead for demolishing, but the committee have questioned this decision.

As for the previous owner, im still working on this. It is a fantastic place and i didnt want to leave, but we had other places to splore.

Splored with Farmer Chelsea.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Thanks for looking x


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 30, 2012)

I love that little place, it will be a sad day if it ever gets demolished, but it's almost inevitable...

And yes, everyone needs to start somewhere, and thats really not a bad place to start at


----------



## Bambii (May 30, 2012)

This was one of the first places I visited too - didn't have my own camera at the time though sadly! It's also probably one of my favourites; like a little piece of the past just left there amidst all the modern day stuff.
Great pics


----------



## perjury saint (May 30, 2012)

Really must get to this one before its gone... Lovely!


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2012)

Nice one, welcome along. Really must open a gift shop on the way out of here...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 30, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, welcome along. Really must open a gift shop on the way out of here...



shame really to see it now ...but it was bound to happen..


----------



## skeleton key (May 30, 2012)

Cracking stuff and well done for getting there


----------



## Lara (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it was a fantastic day x


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2012)

Thats a great post,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 30, 2012)

Nice work mate glad to see the place is still standing


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 30, 2012)

brillant pictures mate Thank You Brillant Find


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (May 30, 2012)

twas a lovely splore


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 30, 2012)

I do love this place! I'm hoping it will still be standing when I am in the area very shortly! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Simon (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to report that this house was completely demolished last week.



All the best,
Simon


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 20, 2012)

Simon said:


> I'm sorry to report that this house was completely demolished last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so pissed that I didn't get my backside into gear and see it now.  

Thanks for the update though.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 20, 2012)

Sadly, demolition is the inevitable outcome when these lath and plaster clad cottages are exposed to water penetration. Many buildings using this type of construction originally had a thatched roof, which because of the overhang kept the rain off the walls. This cottage shows clear evidence that the roof structure has started to collapse due to the weight of the slates, so perhaps the slates are a replacement for a lighter thatched original.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jun 20, 2012)

Meh, at least it puts the whole sorry saga to bed.


----------



## nelly (Jun 20, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> Meh, at least it puts the whole sorry saga to bed.



Well. It would do if it was true


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 20, 2012)

It is true - I've just got back. The cooker is dumped in the corner with a twisted bed frame and it appears as if most of the place was demolished with everthing still inside.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 20, 2012)

You know me too well - I loved that little place :'(


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 20, 2012)

Flipping heck OMJ you didn't hang around getting up there did you!

Do me a favour though, resize that pic 

Really is a shame to see it gone and more to hear that most of it's stuff was inside.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 20, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Flipping heck OMJ you didn't hang around getting up there did you!
> 
> Do me a favour though, resize that pic
> 
> Really is a shame to see it gone and more to hear that most of it's stuff was inside.



Resized - sorry, I rushed.

I had to say goodbye to the old girl - I enjoyed the last few times I visited so much. I only hope some of the bits left inside were removed and are not all in a skip or under rubble. Still, good memories - and loads of photos.


----------



## Dark Descent (Jun 20, 2012)

Well that sucks, it looked great and somehow looks like it managed to deter the local youth. Maybe even they thought it was a death trap.


----------



## nelly (Jun 20, 2012)

Bummer!!! I would have been in tears smashing that place down


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jun 21, 2012)

I remember being up stairs thinking "this could hurt if I go through" then looking out the window and seeing the floor was only about two foot away. Sad to see it go.


----------



## Headflux (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice photos... I got a chance to see it too.. have just uploaded mine.


----------

